# Which Cat Breed Is Right For Me? Maine Coon Or Ragdoll??



## laurensabino182 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello! I hope you're all doing well. This is my first time ever posting in a forum, so I don't know what to fully expect. Sorry in advanced if this is absurdly long or if I've posted it under the wrong tab. I'm just looking for some general advice and answers to a few questions. I imagine you guys have tons of knowledge and I'd love to learn! Sooo, I've decided to get a cat! While I have volunteered in shelters my whole life (I'm 22) and have even worked as a cat groomer, I've never owned a cat. I mean, I do own two Shiba Inu's and they're basically cats LOL. But since this is my first feline friend, I would like to buy an older kitten/cat from a reputable cattery- a retired breeder or show cat, perhaps. Though I am not opposed to adopting at all, I'm a huge dog lover (I'm a dog trainer) and have always gotten puppies from private breeders and it's just the route I'm most comfortable taking. After doing some research, I still can't decide the Maine Coon or a Ragdoll. I also had liked the Persian/Himalayan, Birman or a Norwegian Forest Cat.. but those two seem the most favorable for what I'm looking for. Now for my questions!


Which one would you say is more laid back, cuddly, and dog like/people oriented? Not completely sedentary, but not so energetic/off the wall and getting into trouble. Also, while I want a sweet cat- I don't want one that's dependent to the point that it's needy and in your face constantly/can't be left alone

Which sheds less and requires less grooming on a weekly basis? I'm cool with doing a brushing two-three times a week, but every day seems excessive for me personally

Which breed is easier to find/less expensive to buy from a reputable cattery?

Which is healthier/is less prone to health issues down the line?

Which eats less? Kind of a silly question, but both are very big and like with a large dog breed, they probably eat a lot and that can add up in price!

Which is typically better with dogs/other animals? I know that's more-so dependent on the individual cat, but figured I'd ask
So, is there one you think I would be a better fit for? I'd love to hear any thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I don’t want to read and run though have not had experience with either of those breeds. All the domestic semi longhaired cats I have have lived with, have been very friendly and people oriented and shed little. That said, getting a particular breed does not mean they will be true to type in personality. 
I would invest in good quality wet or raw foods, if money may be an issue, it might be best to wait a bit.
Good luck:Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would advise you to avoid all long haired breeds especially Maine Coon, Persian or Norwegian Forest Cat as they need grooming every day to keep their coat free of matts. The grooming needs to be consistent, and dedicated, so if basically you feel grooming every day is too much hassle for you then I'd go for a short haired breed, perhaps an Exotic Shorthair, or a BSH Blue or Silver Spotted.

I have a non pedigree semi long-haired cat and I groom him every day, no matter how tired I feel. When I was in hospital for a week a few yrs ago my OH only managed to groom my cat every other day and by the time I got home my cat had several matts in his fur!! . It is so much worse having to groom a cat with matts as it can be painful to remove them, or at the least, annoying for the cat.


----------



## laurensabino182 (Jan 28, 2015)

chillminx said:


> I would advise you to avoid all long haired breeds especially Maine Coon, Persian or Norwegian Forest Cat as they need grooming every day to keep their coat free of matts. The grooming needs to be consistent, and dedicated, so if basically you feel grooming every day is too much hassle for you then I'd go for a short haired breed, perhaps an Exotic Shorthair, or a BSH Blue or Silver Spotted.
> 
> I have a non pedigree semi long-haired cat and I groom him every day, no matter how tired I feel. When I was in hospital for a week a few yrs ago my OH only managed to groom my cat every other day and by the time I got home my cat had several matts in his fur!! . It is so much worse having to groom a cat with matts as it can be painful to remove them, or at the least, annoying for the cat.


Oh wow! That sounds like a lot of work. But on another forum where I posted this exact OP, no one said all longhaired cats need daily grooming. Even one person said that Ragdolls are especially easy for grooming and shed less than most other longhairs because they are a single layer cat. I'll have to look into this more. But, I really only like the looks of a longhair cat or a hairless cat. Quite opposites, I know LOL. But in my research, I've found that every breed of hairless cat is very energetic and mischievous which is absolutely not what I'm looking for. I also do like the look of a Scottish Fold, but feel like I can't support a breed that's genetically modified like that. Too unnatural for me. I'll look into the ESH though! Thank you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, this is not my first long haired cat and I have learnt well through experience that they do need grooming every day to keep their coat in good condition. I have even read some people on this forum say they groom their LH cats twice a day! Certainly plenty who groom them every day like I do.

My friend has a Ragdoll and she grooms her almost every day. The cat gets matts now and then and I do think this is because my friend is not strict about daily grooming.

Women with anything longer than very short hair usually brush or comb their own hair every day after all, don't they? Long hair or long fur - both need proper daily care. 

The other thing to bear in mind is some LH cats hate being groomed, and if you are unlucky enough to get one of those it is no fun I can tell you (I speak from experience with a previous LH cat of mine). It is such a big hassle to groom an unwilling cat there is a temptation to put it off if one is tired, and that is the worst thing to do because the fur then gets badly matted and has to be shaved off by the vet.  . You cannot predict which breeds will hate being groomed either because it is very individual to the cat, or their line of pedigree.

Unless you have a lot of time to devote to care of your cat I really do advise you at this time of your life when you have many other things to attend to, to avoid a taking on a LH cat.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

I will add about Exotic Shorthair (as it was mentioned as well) from my experience.
The shedding degree really depends on the lines. 

I have two of them, both of them shed however in completely different degree. I have constantly warm house, that doesn't help, I know; however the point is that both cats are on same food and lives in same house.
Cat No 1 - sheds like a hell. No difference if its summer or winter, you get full comb of hair daily. If you decide to skip one day - patches of fur are left on sofa/carpets - everywhere she has been/slept. You get hairs on you even if she is brushed, brushed and brushed!
Cat No 2 - 1/5 of the comb with hair and he is being brushed once a week.

Massive difference. Their undercoats are visibly different as well - Cat No 1 has LOTS of it and it looks wooly. On top of that, it tends to matt so daily brushing is quite essential. But overall her coat looks better than Cat 2 (at least to my taste and vision how ESH coat should look like).

I believe it's similar with Persians. There are lines (even colours as I have heard) that tend to be easier/harder to groom.

Of course, thats on top of daily eye cleaning 


Good luck with finding your perfect pet


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Why not adopt a cat from a rescue centre? There are so many looking for a new home


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Why are you obsessed with an overpriced exotic? Thousands of wonderful cats in rescues dreaming of a home.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think it matters if @laurensabino182 gets a cat from a rescue or breeder as that's her choice. However I do think @chillminx has a fair point in relation too the long haired cats.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

GPTC said:


> Why are you obsessed with an overpriced exotic? Thousands of wonderful cats in rescues dreaming of a home.


There are, but people also have choices.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I missed this as not normally in this section. I will soon be a MC breeder after five years of being mentored and 2 years of showing so might be helpful.

I'll try and answer your questions individually.


A Ragdoll is more laid back than a Maine Coon, but both are people oriented. Maine Coons are quite high energy, they love to play and very often get into trouble! Both Ragdolls and Maine Coons are quite needy, I would say Maine Coons are probably slightly more needy and will be up in your face. For this reason, I often recommend getting two so they are in each others' faces.
Shedding is dependent entirely on the individual cat and not on the breeds as a whole. My previous Maine Coon needed brushing 3 times a day and still knotted, my current two don't need brushing at all. There is some question as to whether silver helps as it thins out the coat, but really it's the undercoat that makes the difference. Lines don't necessarily mean little brushing, it depends entirely on the cat and how their adult coat and undercoat grow. It's not really something you can predict. 
Both breeds are easier to find, but I would say Ragdolls are a mite cheaper, being slightly less popular. Maine Coons seem be the 'in' cat at the moment. For either breed you are looking at a minimum of £550, anything cheaper than that is a byb and I wouldn't touch with a barge pole. In either breed you will need to visit shows to meet breeders, and do your research carefully. Have a look here for Radgolls, and here and here for Maine Coons. Again though, check these breeders out at a show, as not all on the list are reputable. Be mindful that groups on social media with reputable in the title are not always so. Always go with your gut. 
Both breeds should be gene tested negative by both parents (n/n) for hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, or HCM. The queen owner may not have the stud but will have documentation proving that both parents are negative. Kittens are not tested unless for breeding. Be aware HCM testing doesn't guarantee that HCM won't occur - we are only able to test for two known HCM causing genes currently. Maine Coons should also be gene tested negative for spinal muscular atrophy (SMA) and pryuvate kinase deficiency (PK Def - not to be confused with PKD). Some breeders test for hip dysplasia but it's not thought to be very common in the breed at the moment.
Both breeds eat the same amount, but that's not really much more than a regular cat. My Maine Coons have a mixture of wet and dry, but a purely wet diet would be around 250-300g a day, depending on the cat's size and activity. Feeding guides on foods from zooplus.co.uk will give you an indication. Kittens of any breed eat a lot, usually in 4-5 small meals a day. Raw or wet are the best, but not always possible, so a high meat content, grain free dry is essential. Many cats have grain allergies. Food is a whole separate thread in and of itself though. 
Typically Maine Coons are better with dogs, being dog-like themselves, but both breeds will get on with dogs provided correct, and slow, introductions are made that favour the side of the cat. 

Be aware that both breeds, and in fact all breeds, will come with a contract stipulating the cat is to be kept indoors, with a secure run or cat-proofed garden. Free roaming is very much frowned upon as it isn't safe for the cats.

As already mentioned, short fur does not necessarily mean no matts or brushing, and neither does semi longhair fur (only Persians are longhair) mean daily brushing.

I think you first need to decide which breed you want, as both have advantages and disadvantages to what you're looking for. Do get along to a show before you decide, as seeing them in the fur is what often decides it.

Happy to help further if you need it, good luck in your search!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

laurensabino182 said:


> Which one would you say is more laid back, cuddly, and dog like/people oriented? Not completely sedentary, but not so energetic/off the wall and getting into trouble. Also, while I want a sweet cat- I don't want one that's dependent to the point that it's needy and in your face constantly/can't be left alone


Dog like? Maybe research cats a bit more and understand if you really want a cat or another dog.
"getting into trouble"? The very definition of a cat


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> Dog like? Maybe research cats a bit more and understand if you really want a cat or another dog.
> "getting into trouble"? The very definition of a cat


I think that's unfair. Cats can be dog-like without being dogs, Maine Coons are very dog-like in personality whilst maintaining the essence of being a cat.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I suppose it depends what dog-like means, probably means different things to us all.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, I agree. You do raise a good point too with getting the OP to check what it is she wants.


----------

